# Mobile phones and contracts advice in Dubai needed



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all

Just a few questions about buying phones out here. We need to get my wife a personal phone and I'm looking at the iPhone 5S. When I look on the Du website they seem to charge a lot for both the phone and contract. The websites are not very clear, but am I reading that correctly? 3199 AED for the 32GB iPhone 5S with 150 AED a month for 1GB of data, 300 minutes and no texts, plus 125 AED connection? Is that correct?! 

On the Apple AE site it's 2399 AED for the same model without a contract (that's a big difference) and it's unlocked. On DU they charge 100 AED for a 1GB of data for a month on PAYG, so chucking a bit of call credit on that would not expire until used and using data for most texts and calls between us seems a cheaper option? 

Why the dumb prices with Du?! Just looking on the Etisalat and (despite it constantly crashing) it looks like they have similarly high prices?

Do other phone shops give better (as in not rip off!) deals?

Also, I remember reading about iPhones out here not having Facetime on? Is that correct? If it's set up with a UK iTunes account can you install in on there (or do it when next out of the country if it does a region check?) Are there any other restrictions with iPhones bought in the UAE? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

Mobile - iPhone 5S | Promotions | Etisalat | UAE

If you go to the third option it offers you the iPhone for free if you sign a contract


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. These sites are not very well set out, are they. So that's 399 AED for the 32GB plus 449 AED per month which gets you 4GB a month, 200 texts and 800 mins? Or the same monthly for a free 16GB phone?

That's AED 5787 total cost over 12 months (£967). That's a lot, and way more data, texts and calls than she needs. 

The handset from Apple plus a 100AED a month data (1GB) is AED 3599 (£600), and I only really put 100 AED on my phone in call credit every three months or so. I doubt she'll use any more than that.

I can't see the point in buying a handset from Du or Etisalat on those prices.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Thanks. These sites are not very well set out, are they. So that's 399 AED for the 32GB plus 449 AED per month which gets you 4GB a month, 200 texts and 800 mins? Or the same monthly for a free 16GB phone?
> 
> That's AED 5787 total cost over 12 months (£967). That's a lot, and way more data, texts and calls than she needs.
> 
> ...


Yes, if you don't need the all the data and minutes then buy it outright from the UK or outside of UAE. The pricing is good if you do use the data/minutes.

If you get it from du/etisalat there is no Facetime regardless of where your Apple account is from. It just can't be installed on there from all the research I have done.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I was thinking more of buying it direclty from Apple UAE. It's around £100 cheaper than in the UK;
iPhone 5s 32GB Silver Unlocked - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates)

In the UK the 32gb is AED 2,987, here it's 2399 delivered.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Emanef said:


> I was thinking more of buying it direclty from Apple UAE. It's around £100 cheaper than in the UK;
> iPhone 5s 32GB Silver Unlocked - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates)
> 
> In the UK the 32gb is AED 2,987, here it's 2399 delivered.


Yeah you could do that... but pretty sure from Apple UAE there is no Facetime if that matter.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, ok. My wife doesn't like Facetime anyway (doesn't make her look nice, she says, think it's because it zooms in more than Skype!) so not a deal breaker.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Look on Dubizzle for a used one. Some are pretty much brand new.

Then just choose a package that suits


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I think Etisalat has better deals with the new plans they have recently introduced.
Mix&Match or The Yearly New Postpaid Plan.

I am with DU but I think I am going to change to Etisalat soon. They have online chat, so any questions can be resolved quickly vs waiting for response from DU (unless you want to call them). I also like that Etisalat has hard cap, soft cap etc for data usage, so you can enable it as you like for any plans (according to Etisalat). Apparently DU doesn't have it. It is great because with hard cap enabled, internet will be disconnected once the data package is used, so you won't face bill shock.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, ok. So that first one, 150 a month for rental, 1GB data and 200 minutes (50+50+50)? 

That might be an option. It's 100 for 1GB data on PAYG, so that's the same but on post pay. I can't see how option you can change it, I'll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

Bought mine from Souq.com, cheaper and it came with Facetime as its a Singapore model...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Malbec said:


> I think Etisalat has better deals with the new plans they have recently introduced.
> Mix&Match or The Yearly New Postpaid Plan.


Etisalat don't seem to have any true PAYG options, even the PAYG seems to be a basic monthly charge and then bundles on top. 

I think you're right about the Du not capping data when your bundle runs out though. I accidently put 100 AED on calls instead of data and burnt through the 140 AED that was on the card in around 14MB! Criminally expensive data charges when not as a bundle!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like there's not much in it for the cheapest contract prices;

Du - 150 AED a month for 1 GB data and 300 flexible minutes (no SMS?)
Etisalat - Mix & Match 50AED a month + 50 AED for 1 GB data + 50 for 200 minutes/150 flex minutes (no SMS). 

UAE nationals get pretty good deals though!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Etisalat is the cheapest as you can have post paid plan for AED 50 only with 50mins and 50Mb, there is no such option in DU. In Etisalat you can turn on, change or cancel any additional packs as you like (on a monthly basis). It is great if you leave UAE for a couple of months, as you can turn off all add ons and keep reasonable fees for postpaid plan.

I have been using DU but I have to say I was not happy with their 4G coverage. Even 3G availability in a beach side areas in Dubai was hardly working. I have heard Etisalat has much better 4G coverage. Coverage issues should no longer matter soon as both providers are in talks to use each network, so that customers will get "best of both worlds" in terms of coverage.

Anyway for AED 250 you can get either 1000 local mins or 300 flexible mins and 10GB data with Etisalat.

In terms of prepaid, DU was good until data reload trick was still in place. You could have bought 25GB for AED 500 and top up 40Mb data monthly for AED 20 to extend validity of your whole bundle for another 30 days. This loophole has been closed down lately. Not sure how the same work with Etisalat.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Look on Dubizzle for a used one. Some are pretty much brand new.
> 
> Then just choose a package that suits


Agree


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

Malbec said:


> Etisalat is the cheapest as you can have post paid plan for AED 50 only with 50mins and 50Mb, there is no such option in DU. In Etisalat you can turn on, change or cancel any additional packs as you like (on a monthly basis). It is great if you leave UAE for a couple of months, as you can turn off all add ons and keep reasonable fees for postpaid plan.
> 
> I have been using DU but I have to say I was not happy with their 4G coverage. Even 3G availability in a beach side areas in Dubai was hardly working. I have heard Etisalat has much better 4G coverage. Coverage issues should no longer matter soon as both providers are in talks to use each network, so that customers will get "best of both worlds" in terms of coverage.
> 
> ...


I am getting 10 GB data, 130 international, 130 local minutes and same number of national and international messages in AED 250/month in Du. Coverage, I would give 3stars only.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

mobile_jin said:


> I am getting 10 GB data, 130 international, 130 local minutes and same number of national and international messages in AED 250/month in Du. Coverage, I would give 3stars only.


This could be an old DU plan. Current one, close to the one you have would be: AED 300 for 600 flexible minutes & 12GB data if you commit to 12 month contract. This sound even better than Etisalat AED 250 which gives 300mins & 10GB data, while you still have to commit to 12 month contract.

One thing that put me off from Etisalat is their website. I find it completely unfriendly to navigate through.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

Malbec said:


> This could be an old DU plan. Current one, close to the one you have would be: AED 300 for 600 flexible minutes & 12GB data if you commit to 12 month contract. This sound even better than Etisalat AED 250 which gives 300mins & 10GB data, while you still have to commit to 12 month contract.
> 
> One thing that put me off from Etisalat is their website. I find it completely unfriendly to navigate through.


Regarding Etisalat Website, I completely agree with you. And I forget to mention, Mine is a 6 months contract and actually I am getting 250 each national and international minutes. and 125 sms same.

I got it during my visit to DCC in Carefour and they also give me a 75Dhs voucher for the first four months which will be deducted first four months from my bill. So first four months I will get 175Dhs/month for all the above and two months will be paying 250. Then I can close or switch and I am pretty sure they will give some offer to retain their customers.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

The Etisalat website really is terrible, isn't it, although I find many websites out here are pretty bad. All badly designed and often still reliant on flash. 

I can't actually work out if there is a true PAYG on Etisalat - it looks like there's just the 'wasel' thing where you pay the 50 AED a month then extra for monthly add-ons - is that the only option? With Du you have a true PAYG option, ie where you can chuck on some call credit and it pretty much just lasts until it runs out, although I think they charge a small fee after each year to keep the line alive. 

I did order my wife a sim on the basic 150 a month from Du online, but a week later nothing has turned up and when I try to log in to the account details I set up it says it doesn't exist. Web sites and shopping out here generally seems a decade behind the UK!


----------



## nic_86 (Sep 25, 2014)

hello

postpaid ( contract ) Mobile - The New Postpaid - Postpaid Mobile | Promotions | Etisalat | UAE

prepaid ( wasel) Mobile - Wasel - Prepaid Mobile | Promotions | Etisalat | UAE

and here is data plans for prepad ( wasel ) Mobile - Mobile Internet | Promotions | Etisalat | UAE


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

So looking at that first link the post pay is 125 AED subsciption charges (one off or a month?!) + 50 rental + 50 for 1GB data + 50 for 200 minutes. 275 a month?! 

And I guess that answers my question about the pre-pay being a PAYG - it's not, as you have to pay 50 a month subscription. 

On the issue of Du not capping when data limits are reached, does iOS itself have a built in data manager that monitors mobile data, and can you set it up to automatically block mobile data once that has been reached? I know Android have apps that can do that, but 3rd party iOS apps aren't allowed much access to systems and I wasn't sure if it has it built in.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a Du Pay As You Go. How easy is it to switch number over to Etisalat?


----------



## nic_86 (Sep 25, 2014)

Emanef said:


> So looking at that first link the post pay is 125 AED subsciption charges (one off or a month?!) + 50 rental + 50 for 1GB data + 50 for 200 minutes. 275 a month?!
> 
> And I guess that answers my question about the pre-pay being a PAYG - it's not, as you have to pay 50 a month subscription.
> 
> On the issue of Du not capping when data limits are reached, does iOS itself have a built in data manager that monitors mobile data, and can you set it up to automatically block mobile data once that has been reached? I know Android have apps that can do that, but 3rd party iOS apps aren't allowed much access to systems and I wasn't sure if it has it built in.


post paid : 125 one time charge----- then 50 per month line charge + 50 if you want the minutes package + 50 if you want the data ( 150 DHS monthly )

prepaid: 55 one time charge----- then 100dhs for data monthly , and you fill credit to call ( 25 dhs , 50dhs, 100 dhs cards etc ) 

i don't use an IPhone but i have just read about it , seems there is no way to set a limit , android does it from the OS itself 4.0+


----------



## nic_86 (Sep 25, 2014)

K0sh said:


> I have a Du Pay As You Go. How easy is it to switch number over to Etisalat?


found this page that answers ur question 

Etisalat - Personal - Mobile


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Nic - as they have it as "125 for subscription" that sounded like a monthly charge, thanks for clarifying (maybe if they made it clearer on their site...!)

Didn't realise you couldn't do that in iOS, seems a fairly basic thing. Thanks


----------



## nig3l (Apr 24, 2014)

nic_86 said:


> post paid : 125 one time charge----- then 50 per month line charge + 50 if you want the minutes package + 50 if you want the data ( 150 DHS monthly )
> 
> prepaid: 55 one time charge----- then 100dhs for data monthly , and you fill credit to call ( 25 dhs , 50dhs, 100 dhs cards etc )
> 
> i don't use an IPhone but i have just read about it , seems there is no way to set a limit , android does it from the OS itself 4.0+


Suggestion: register for a prepaid number today; go back tomorrow and convert the prepaid to postpaid; dhs saved go towards your addon packages next


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> So looking at that first link the post pay is 125 AED subsciption charges (one off or a month?!) + 50 rental + 50 for 1GB data + 50 for 200 minutes. 275 a month?!
> 
> And I guess that answers my question about the pre-pay being a PAYG - it's not, as you have to pay 50 a month subscription.
> 
> On the issue of Du not capping when data limits are reached, does iOS itself have a built in data manager that monitors mobile data, and can you set it up to automatically block mobile data once that has been reached? I know Android have apps that can do that, but 3rd party iOS apps aren't allowed much access to systems and I wasn't sure if it has it built in.


It is easier to look here to understand the new postpaid plan. It looks like the most flexible offer: AED 50 for 50 flex mins + 50MB data (basic minimum monthly fee).

Then you have add ons, so for example:
+ 150 flex mins AED 50
+ 1GB data AED 50

For AED 150 you get 1050MB data + 200 flex mins. It is better than DU. Also Etisalat has better than DU 4G (internet) coverage. I was told that you can easily activate or deactivate additional packs, question is what happens if you activate additional packs in the middle of your billing cycle. Will this be pro-rated or charged in full?

PS. I completely do not understand these two packs:
- 100 international minutes for AED 50
- 50 roaming minutes for AED 50

Unless I am missing something out, it is better to buy 150 flexible minutes for AED 50.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmm, yes, that might be a decent option for her then. So with Etisalat, once the 50MB has been used it'll not allow any more data use? I prefer that - it's better to have to add it on than run up a big charge because of the charge per kb (especially after I experienced Du's using up over 100 AED on just 14MB recently!)

Presumably if you add on an add on part way that counts from that moment for one month - presumably they work out the month by the number of days in that month, so 28 Feb to 28 March, 30 Aug to 30 Sep? 31 Aug to 30 Sep as well? 

It looks like you just send an SMS to activate/deactivate each - do they charge you for those? 

Those flexible minutes that include "local, international & incoming roaming" - does that mean international calls from within the UAE to abroad, or also if you're in another country making calls?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Hmm, yes, that might be a decent option for her then. So with Etisalat, once the 50MB has been used it'll not allow any more data use? I prefer that - it's better to have to add it on than run up a big charge because of the charge per kb (especially after I experienced Du's using up over 100 AED on just 14MB recently!)


Yes, you can enable hard cap in Etisalat which means no more data will be used. They provide three settings: hard cap, soft cap (preset additional maximum spending limit), vip cap (no limit).



Emanef said:


> Presumably if you add on an add on part way that counts from that moment for one month - presumably they work out the month by the number of days in that month, so 28 Feb to 28 March, 30 Aug to 30 Sep? 31 Aug to 30 Sep as well?


Nope, I asked Etisalat. If your billing cycle is say 1-31 October and you will enable 1GB data pack on the 20th, this charge will be pro-rated but you will get 1GB full. Now, if you disable this package before the end of the billing cycle, you will be charged full AED 50 instead of pro-rated charge.



Emanef said:


> It looks like you just send an SMS to activate/deactivate each - do they charge you for those?


It is free to activate and deactivate additional packs.



Emanef said:


> Those flexible minutes that include "local, international & incoming roaming" - does that mean international calls from within the UAE to abroad, or also if you're in another country making calls?


Flexible minutes mean: outgoing international calls from UAE & incoming roaming calls. Outgoing roaming calls are charged separately. That is why I pointed out two packages that are probably designed for not too clever customers (100 international minutes for AED 50 & 50 roaming minutes for AED 50).


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Malbec said:


> Yes, you can enable hard cap in Etisalat which means no more data will be used. They provide three settings: hard cap, soft cap (preset additional maximum spending limit), vip cap (no limit).


Ah, so the user decides how to cap it, that's very useful. 



Malbec said:


> Nope, I asked Etisalat. If your billing cycle is say 1-31 October and you will enable 1GB data pack on the 20th, this charge will be pro-rated but you will get 1GB full. Now, if you disable this package before the end of the billing cycle, you will be charged full AED 50 instead of pro-rated charge.


Not sure I quite understand. So if my billing period is 1-31 October and I activate it on 20th, do I still get that 1GB for the period 20 Oct to 20 Nov? Or does the first 1GB last until 31 Oct and then another one (plus new charge) start on 1 Nov and then it goes on for a full month? 



Malbec said:


> Flexible minutes mean: outgoing international calls from UAE & incoming roaming calls. Outgoing roaming calls are charged separately. That is why I pointed out two packages that are probably designed for not too clever customers (100 international minutes for AED 50 & 50 roaming minutes for AED 50).


Ah, ok. So there's no bundle for making calls when abroad, presumably they just charge the per minute rate for that country (ie the amount they tell you when you get a text when you arrive in a country). 

Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Ah, so the user decides how to cap it, that's very useful.


Yes, it's a pity DU doesn't offer the same.



Emanef said:


> Not sure I quite understand. So if my billing period is 1-31 October and I activate it on 20th, do I still get that 1GB for the period 20 Oct to 20 Nov? Or does the first 1GB last until 31 Oct and then another one (plus new charge) start on 1 Nov and then it goes on for a full month?


You will get full 1GB for period 20-31st of October but the charge will be pro-rated, so you will pay 50 / 31 *11 = approx. AED 18 for October but only if you continue to use it in November during which (1-30 NOV) you will pay full charge of AED 50. If you cancel the data pack on 31st of October though, you will be charged full AED 50 for October.



Emanef said:


> Ah, ok. So there's no bundle for making calls when abroad, presumably they just charge the per minute rate for that country (ie the amount they tell you when you get a text when you arrive in a country).
> Thanks


Nope, there is not. I don't know where is Etisalat price list on their unfriendly website, but I am sure it will be similar to DU's where roaming local country (e.g. UK to UK) calls cost something like AED 0,30 per minute, so quite cheap.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, thanks, that makes sense. And so with the same example dates, if you cancel the bundle on 10th November would it stop straight away or do you still get that full month of 1GB? Otherwise it means remembering to cancel at the right time.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Ah, thanks, that makes sense. And so with the same example dates, if you cancel the bundle on 10th November would it stop straight away or do you still get that full month of 1GB? Otherwise it means remembering to cancel at the right time.


Good question but I have no idea. Most probably it will be valid until the end of the month regardless when you cancel and you will be charged in full for that particular month, but it won't renew.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Just comparing options, and the bundles aren't hugely beneficial over paying as you use is it. 50 AED gets you 200 local minutes a month on top of the 50 you get, or it works out at 60 for 200 local minutes without a bundle, 45 for 150 mins, etc (based on their .5 fils per minute). 

I'm not sure that my wife will use 50 + 200 a month so I'm thinking the best option for her will be just the basic 50AED a month + 50 for data. 

Du's .6 fils/sec charge makes them 20% more expensive for calls - think I might move mine over to them too seeing as I always chuck on 100AED a month for data!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Just comparing options, and the bundles aren't hugely beneficial over paying as you use is it. 50 AED gets you 200 local minutes a month on top of the 50 you get, or it works out at 60 for 200 local minutes without a bundle, 45 for 150 mins, etc (based on their .5 fils per minute).
> 
> I'm not sure that my wife will use 50 + 200 a month so I'm thinking the best option for her will be just the basic 50AED a month + 50 for data.
> 
> Du's .6 fils/sec charge makes them 20% more expensive for calls - think I might move mine over to them too seeing as I always chuck on 100AED a month for data!


Yes, unless you take international minutes into consideration. Etisalat seems to be the cheapest (for base charge) and most flexible, however DU's smart plan offers 300 flexible mins and 1GB data for AED 150... Decisions, decisions. The worst thing with DU is that they do not support "hard cap" for data. I can easily control myself but not my wife


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'm worried about, she won't want too much faffing and the data cap will make it much easier!

I don't recall seeing many Etisalat stores, just those kiosks, which usually have a long queue of people. Does she have to go to one of those, or can I pick her up a SIM from an electronics store and we take it from there? My Du one I got from Plug-ins last year and then registered it later on. 

Looks like she only needs her passport and Emirates ID, not salary info. Presumably I can get one with a visitor visa as well? I want to move my number over from Du in a few weeks when the data is nearer to expiring.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Emanef said:


> or can I pick her up a SIM from an electronics store and we take it from there?


 Yes. 



Emanef said:


> Presumably I can get one with a visitor visa as well?


Yes. Only prepaid/ PAYG plans though


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Is wasel pre or post? It's listed as pre on the etisalat site but seems more post in that there's a monthly sub?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Is wasel pre or post? It's listed as pre on the etisalat site but seems more post in that there's a monthly sub?


Wasel is prepaid but the flexible plans you were referring to where you can mix & match are post paid plans. For these you need:

Identification documents : UAE ID OR Passport with a valid residence visa PLUS 
Ability to pay documents : One of the following:
1.Salary certificate with minimum salary of AED 2500.
2.Online salary certificate with minimum salary of AED 2500.
3.3 mths bank statement.
4.Online 3 mths bank statement.
5.Online salary slip payment from exchange company.
6.Labor contract.
7.Credit card issued from bank within UAE.
8.Vehicle License.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

So the wasel is only for residents then, not available for visitors. I'm still on a tourist visa (UK passport) so that'll be no good for me yet then.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Quick question, I have just bought a prepaid sim and inserted it in my phone which now says "etisalat" under the phone signal icon. But no calls can be made. Do I need to charge it up first? I would have thought that there would be a minimal charge on it?
Also no welcome texts have been sent by Etisalat.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Reboot your phone with the SIM card in it and make sure you have followed the instructions to activate it - they are normally in the pack with the SIM.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Malbec said:


> Yes, unless you take international minutes into consideration. Etisalat seems to be the cheapest (for base charge) and most flexible, however DU's smart plan offers 300 flexible mins and 1GB data for AED 150... Decisions, decisions. The worst thing with DU is that they do not support "hard cap" for data. I can easily control myself but not my wife


I was at the DU shop today and they told me that on Smart Plans once the bundled data is finished, internet will stop working and nothing will be charged on per KB or MB basis until I buy additional data pack. I was asking two different persons and the answer was surprisingly the same.

However DU support got back to me via email stating something different:
_"As per your query, kindly informed you will be charged additional for using data once the package is over."_

Can anyone confirm that internet stops working once bundled data is finished on a Smart Plan?


----------



## AZD (Sep 26, 2014)

Once your data bundle is finish and if you have credit on your phone you will be charged from there. Once bundle is finish please off your mobile data. If not then ready to pay.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

You definately _do _still use data on PAYG once your data bundle has run out. Not sure on the Smart Plans though. Were you not going for Etisalat? 

I still haven't got the SIM for my wife as I need her passport and she's been away with work. If I buy an Etisalat SIM with my passport and tourist visa is it easy to get it changed over to her and on a Wasel subscription? I've got this damn iPhone for her and I can't set it up or do anything other than choose language without a SIM and I hate having shiny new things around I can't use (I know, it's not mine anyway!)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Emanef said:


> If I buy an Etisalat SIM with my passport and tourist visa is it easy to get it changed over to her and on a Wasel subscription?


Leave it in your name - here's no need to change things over. All our phones are in my name and i never bother with the hassle of putting anything in anyone elses name.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, but I'm still on a tourist visa so can't get the wasel monthly subs for data and calls. The alternative it to get a Du PAYG SIM and when she's back go on to the Etisalat website and trasfer the number to Etisalat and put that in her name. That's what I'll be doing with my current Du PAYG as well when she's back. I've checked and my number can be moved over - presumably all new Du numbers can as well?

More places seem to sell Du SIMs as well, hardly anywhere other than Etisalat seems to sell Etisalat ones, and those that do don't have them in stock and just direct me to the always huge queues outside the Etisalat kiosks.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Emanef said:


> You definately _do _still use data on PAYG once your data bundle has run out. Not sure on the Smart Plans though. Were you not going for Etisalat?
> 
> I still haven't got the SIM for my wife as I need her passport and she's been away with work. If I buy an Etisalat SIM with my passport and tourist visa is it easy to get it changed over to her and on a Wasel subscription? I've got this damn iPhone for her and I can't set it up or do anything other than choose language without a SIM and I hate having shiny new things around I can't use (I know, it's not mine anyway!)


On PAYG data is charged from the main balance once your bundle is finished. My wife has often drained her account this way, so this is confirmed.

Smart Plans are monthly postpaid plans however. I was going to move our numbers from prepaid DU to postpaid Etisalat, however if the internet on Smart Plans at DU stops once the bundled data is finished, I might consider DU Smart Plans as well. For AED 150 my wife would get 300 flexible mins + 1GB data and I would get 600 flexible mins + 12GB data for AED 300. Etisalat would be "more expensive" (in terms of value) here as they offer 250 flexible mins + 10GB for AED 250.

As for Wasel I thought it is prepaid card available to tourists as well.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

From what I understand Wasel is available to tourists, but they can only use PAYG and cannot subscribe to the add ons. That's what you lot advised me on here, anyway!


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

I am leaving Tuesday and shave an etisalat pay as you go (prepaid) sim.
Do I need to cancel it or shall I just take it with me and let it expire after six months or however long etisalat's non usage expiry is?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

K0sh said:


> I am leaving Tuesday and shave an etisalat pay as you go (prepaid) sim.
> Do I need to cancel it or shall I just take it with me and let it expire after six months or however long etisalat's non usage expiry is?


Just keep it with you.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck back in the UK K0sh. 

You should be able to keep the line in case you need it again, it just looks like they'll charge you 50 AED per year to keep it in "lifetime validity", so might be worth leaving at least that on it and perhaps putting it in an old phone to connect periodically and making a short call once a year, (plus you'll get to still enjoy all those spammy texts you get from all and sundry out here - privacy?! What's that?!)

If you have a look at Mobile - Wasel - Prepaid Mobile | Promotions | Etisalat | UAE
Go down to;


> *Enjoy Free Lifetime Validity on your prepaid line*.
> 
> There is no need to renew your Wasel prepaid line, as long as you keep making calls or sending messages. In case you do not use your line for 3 consecutive months, then you would be charged 50 AED per year to remain in Lifetime validity. In case you do not have 50 AED balance, then you would be charged 10 AED per quarter (once in 3 months) to remain in Lifetime validity. If you do not have 10 AED balance, your line will be moved to a time-based validity, in which you would have another 6 months to start using your line. If no usage is observed during this 6-month period, service will be temporarily withdrawn for a period of 3 months, and subsequently deactivated.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

I have applied for Business ultimate package with Iphone6 Plus. I will be paying Dhs 345 a month and will get 130 local, 130 International Minutes and 130txts. Along with that, I will get 5 GB Data and Iphone 6 plus for free. Its a 1 year Contract.


----------

